# Jack & Jill have their 1st baby



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Here they are sitting in the nest box 











and here is Jill with their first baby 











Jack is an Emerald Pied & Jill is a Silver Pied


----------



## derek (Dec 13, 2007)

congrats jack and jill on your 1st bub what colour do you think you will get


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Congrats! Beautiful pair. Can't wait to watch the babies grow.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

derek said:


> congrats jack and jill on your 1st bub what colour do you think you will get


I'm not sure the website i use for the outcome of mutations of the babies doesn't have emerald (it has olive but i'm not sure if those are the same I've read they are on some sites though) and I'm not sure what Silver Jill is since she doesn't have red eyes. but i dont' know if the pied makes the red eyes go away or not  my choices on the mutation website for silver are Recessive silver (which is the one with red eyes), Dominate Silver (single factor) and Dominate Silver (double Factor)

I'm new to both their mutations 



And thank you - Can't wait til the rest hatch if they're going to any way  

at least the other 4 eggs in there if they hatch I'll know its not theirs So the babies will be easy to tell apart lol - I had to use Jack and Jill as foster parents because one of my other pairs keep killing their babies - Either before they hatch or a couple days after (they're Pearl Pied so once those babies would feather out I'd know which they were lol)


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

As far as I understand it Emerald is the same as Olive. They are just called different thing depending on where they are or who is talking about them. I'm confused! One of the pics looks like A Cinnamon Pearl Pied but if I read your post right that is Jack!?! How old is Jack? Male usually (but not always lose their pearling in maturity) Jill has a Cinnamon look as well but I can see the silver influence! Maybe it's just this shot? Sometimes my camera turns pale gray to pink!?! Makes my grays look bald.
Also I noticed in pics of my three new girls the two that are Cinnamon Whiteface pied look as if they have red eyes. The regular Cinnamon Whiteface does not. It is the same with the Cinnamon Whiteface I already had. No red eyes in photos. I seem to remember bea saying something about plumb colored eyes but I think she was referring to Cinnamons???I suspect pied can effect eye color.


----------



## Akihikio (Sep 17, 2008)

So CUTE! It's a little puff ball. :O


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

sweetrsue said:


> As far as I understand it Emerald is the same as Olive. They are just called different thing depending on where they are or who is talking about them. I'm confused! One of the pics looks like A Cinnamon Pearl Pied but if I read your post right that is Jack!?! How old is Jack? Male usually (but not always lose their pearling in maturity) Jill has a Cinnamon look as well but I can see the silver influence! Maybe it's just this shot? Sometimes my camera turns pale gray to pink!?! Makes my grays look bald.
> Also I noticed in pics of my three new girls the two that are Cinnamon Whiteface pied look as if they have red eyes. The regular Cinnamon Whiteface does not. It is the same with the Cinnamon Whiteface I already had. No red eyes in photos. I seem to remember bea saying something about plumb colored eyes but I think she was referring to Cinnamons???I suspect pied can effect eye color.



I'd have to look at their bands again but if i remember right they're both 4-5 yrs old 

Also - I thought maybe jack was Emerald pearl Pied - but then when i read more about Emeralds they have "scalloped" effects - - they're just confusing me lol


I don't see cinnamon on them when i look at them

here are some other pics of them I took a few weeks ago I've posted them on here but I'm just to lazy to go find the thread , So i'll just repost 

Here's one of both - Jack is up on the cage side 











heres jill










jack when i first got them (taken with my other camera Not the best quality of pictures)










Jill is closet to the camera Jack's in the back










and one more of Jack


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Jack and Jill are abosloutely beautiful 'tiels, wow! 

Congrats on the bub(s) < when the rest hatch hehe.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Solace. said:


> Jack and Jill are abosloutely beautiful 'tiels, wow!
> 
> Congrats on the bub(s) < when the rest hatch hehe.



thanks

I have a feeling this maybe the only one - they kicked one out (how they get them out I don't know the hole is up high but they're not the only one's who have done it), and it broke 

but the dates of hatching for all of them were 
9-10, 9-11,9-14,9-15 

and this one hatched on 9-12


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Heres an updated pic of the baby it's 9 days old today and got its band on today so i took a couple pictures -both turned out the same so i'm just posting one


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Very cute! Looks like he's going to keep those pale legs!


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

sweetrsue said:


> Very cute! Looks like he's going to keep those pale legs!


What's the pale legs mean?

I just assumed it was something the babies had til they were older lol 

Thank you - he was so warm and fuzzy I didn't wanna put him back but I was having holes burnt through me by the parents staring me down


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

You can start to see the color in the legs at about 10 days. I don't know about the mutations you have but the grays will start to turn gray. Cinnamons color up a little later and you can see a tan cast and the toenails will do this as well. Gray for grays and tan for cinnamons.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

oh okay thanks


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

That bub and the parents are so cute, and the baby looks so fluffy!  Good Luck with the baby and eggies!


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Thank you


----------

